# ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL LODGE & SHIPLEY 14" Lathe , BEST OFFER LOADED YOUNGSTOWN OHIO.



## Silverbullet

Nicest l&s Lathe I've seen in a long time , loaded with tooling and chucks. Ways shine like chrome . Center rests follow rest
#6588546374


----------



## benmychree

I like it!  Looks like a tooroom lathe, it has the lever on the change box for cutting leads.  I ran one of them when in my apprenticeship.


----------



## brino

Here's the direct link:
https://youngstown.craigslist.org/tls/d/lodge-shipley-14-engine-lathe/6588546374.html


----------



## Janderso

The ways on that lathe are pristine 
What is it worth?


----------



## Silverbullet

Janderso said:


> The ways on that lathe are pristine
> What is it worth?


Ask them what it would take to buy it. I'd say it's worth $3k to $4k. But who knows look at the other pictures the extras are numerous.


----------

